# Sweet



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

SWING LOW SWEET CHARRIOT, COMING FOR TO CARRY ME HOME, SWING LOW SWEET CHARRIOT, COMING FOR TO CARRY ME HOME. I LOOKED OVER JORDAN AND WHAT DID I SEE? COMING FOR TO CARRY ME HOME, A BAND OF ANGELS ..........

ENGLAND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Hmmm ????


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)




----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

never mind the colour, size and font JoT, it's the result!! in true bugger all style I know bugger all about rugby, only watch international games when the occasion asks for it... It did today!

Where does this Wilkinson come from????

Bet everybody in France knows by now!!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Hi namaste

Brilliant ... we squeezed the life out of the French ... not for the first time 

bring on the Aussies!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

My friend Jean Jaques was not too impressed - !


----------



## USMike (Mar 16, 2003)

THANKS for not using Kermit.


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

Hilarious USMike. If it were Kermit it wouldn't be politically correct!!
















Frog doesn't look too happy, but is it because of the outcome or because it's got a bottle of Ale up its A***?


----------



## USMike (Mar 16, 2003)

namaste said:


> Frog doesn't look too happy, but is it because of the outcome or because it's got a bottle of Ale up its A***?


Its definitely the ale. All good frogs like red wine and only rarely drink beer or ale. (Like when their country was occupied in the 1910's and 1940's by the big country to their East.)


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I wonder why the British have less animosity toward the Germans than the French?

Nahh, seems right to me.

Jerry's always put up a good scrap, I can respect that. It is a shame the German government didn't have the bottle to send it's troops to the Gulf. The Germans did well in Kosovo, very professional.

It's the usual story, France gets twated and the allies got to her aid, why?

I'd rather be allied to an Iraqi s*** fly.









Sorry if this offends, like it would.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

> I wonder why the British have less animosity toward the Germans than the French?


because the Germans are not our traditional enemies....hatred of the french goes back many, many centuries, the 100 years war and all that...its a way of life.

As Homer Simpson put it in a recent episode ".....our allies who fought so poorly and surrender so quickly........Victory, the french dont even have a word for it...."

What more can you say??


----------

